# walleye spinners and bottom bouncers



## Halonsix (23 d ago)

New to walleye fishing and wanted to see how everyone rigs their walleye spinners. Is there a certain weight rule of thumb to keep them down? Thanks


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e8/81/d0/e881d0e888e82b20226c56f0d1fa87d8.gif

This is pretty much what I've often heard, but my experience (limited) has been that I need to go slightly heavier. I suspect this is due to the extra floatation of the braided line I've used. YMMV. Welcome to OGF


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

My rule of thumb has always been 1oz per 10’ of water. Speed of boat and lure will affect it.


----------



## Wallychaser (May 4, 2015)

Are you going to be fishing in a boat or casting off the bank or dock? What type of water will you be mainly fishing lake or river? If in a boat will you be trolling or casting? Each variable has a different configuration for how to rig your spinners. As for me, early spring I use purple haired jigs and I also pack some chartreuse and orange/red and jig in a 3/4 oz or 1 oz weight and from the boat around reef structure on Erie near the firing range reefs. Later spring/ early summer when I cast I use 3/4 oz or 1 oz in-line weights with a worm harness or just use a weight forward spinner bait like an Erie Dearie tipped with a worm. When trolling we use depth control devices like Luhr Jensen’s jets/rockets, Dipsy divers, Off Shore Tackle Tadpoles. These pull your baits down to depth dependent on your speed and fishing line type. As for the rivers I have never really gone after the walleye as they are not in our rivers and creeks here in central Ohio. I hope this is something that you find helpful before you start buying your gear.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I don’t do much lake fishing for walleye. River fishing is my bag. Have to use weight according to current and depth. Weight forward spinners are those keel type that resist twist. Blade selection is Panther Martin type or the old June Bug. They are always spinning if they are moving. 
In the creeks along the Ohio River we use jigs and tails. Mostly fish the bars at mouths 1/4 & 3/8oz.
There are still Walleye but Sauger are most common. I have caught Walleye as far as 15 mile from river
while after Small Mouth. Also fish below dams with jig & tails.


----------

